# ACC Power Wire For Bose Amplifier 2018 Cruze TD



## schmove1 (Feb 12, 2019)

Does anyone know where I can find a schematic of the Bose amplifier connections for a 2018?
I'm installing an aftermarket amp, and I'm looking to tap the ACC power for the Bose amp.

Thanks!


----------



## schmove1 (Feb 12, 2019)

Ok, since I got no takers; I actually broke out the circuit tester and tested all the pins on the factory harness attached to the Bose amplifier.

The 8 pin plug has a yellow and black wire attached to it. The yellow one is a 12v switched and the black one is a ground. However, if you are adding an aftermarket amp and using an aftermarket harness; this power configuration will not work for you. 
Even though the yellow is a switched 12v, it does not go off immediately after you kill the ignition. It stays on for about 5 minutes afterward, but it's your call. I didn't like it because it introduced interference into to the amp power signal, and there was an intermittent popping noise that occurred when the amp fired up.

You will also find for the 2018+ models (for that matter most Gen 2 vehicles), that you won't be able to use the stereo if you completely remove the XM Satellite receiver. There is a relay in the XM module that turns on both the radio and the amplifier. Get your 12v switched power from there or run a fuse tap to the amplifier fuse. (I chose the XM module and the amplifier location because they are already in the back of the car with the battery, and the runs are a LOT shorter.)

Didn't really think of it at the time, but I'll take pictures and add.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Wonder how many of us are actually subscribed to XM

I did the 1 year promotion for $60 and I haven't even listen to the local radio. LOL


----------



## schmove1 (Feb 12, 2019)

snowwy66 said:


> Wonder how many of us are actually subscribed to XM
> 
> I did the 1 year promotion for $60 and I haven't even listen to the local radio. LOL



I can't get XM to leave me alone. I didn't want the XM or Onstar when I bought the car. Think I actually used XM once. Oddly, they have extended my free trial twice and I ended up with 5 months of XM I never used. Lol.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I don't have anything on the Gen2, but if I remember correctly, in the Gen1, most of that was handled by digital control lines. There is no simple "switched power". The computer in the radio talks to the computer in the amp. That might be where the popping noise comes from.


----------



## Scottstots (Mar 12, 2020)

Were you able to figure out which wires on the amp are the positive and negative for the left and right channel speakers?


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Scottstots said:


> Were you able to figure out which wires on the amp are the positive and negative for the left and right channel speakers?


What year do you need? Do you have UQA on the RPO sticker?

I've attached two drawings, both pertaining to cars with UQA ("SPEAKER SYSTEM – PREMIUM AUDIO BRANDED WITH AMPLIFIER"). I think, in some years, that may be Bose; in others, it's Pioneer.

Try to double check the right rear subwoofer (in the package tray). Look for any markings on it which might indicate positive. I found another amp drawing which swaps those two pins thereby casting doubt about which drawing is correct. (But that other drawing was not for UQA.)

Let us know if you see any markings on the speaker (such as a dot or + sign) and what the wire colors are.

[Edit] BTW, these are for a 2017 Cruze.

HTH.

Doug

.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Any chance you could get the same but for the hatch with Bose? Looking to upgrade the puny sub it comes with but cant' find ANY info on the hatch's


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

WillL84 said:


> Any chance you could get the same but for the hatch with Bose? Looking to upgrade the puny sub it comes with but cant' find ANY info on the hatch's


Here are the drawings I have for the 2017 hatch.

4621288 seems to cover all 9 speakers.

4620320 covers just the center speaker and the 2 subs, but all that info is in the first drawing, so this one seems superfluous, but I've included it here since it's provided by the source.

Both these drawings show X2-8 as the + line for the right sub. One of the earlier drawings (4334891) showed it as –. But 3 others have it as +, so applying majority logic, X2-8 is + (and X2-16 is –) for the right sub.

Doug

.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

plano-doug said:


> Here are the drawings I have for the 2017 hatch.
> 
> 4621288 seems to cover all 9 speakers.
> 
> ...


Thank you!

EDIT: Two subs? I thought it only had one 6.5" in the housing next to the spare. Hmmm... I know the sedan uses the two rear decklid speakers as subs.


----------



## Scottstots (Mar 12, 2020)

plano-doug said:


> What year do you need? Do you have UQA on the RPO sticker?
> 
> I've attached two drawings, both pertaining to cars with UQA ("SPEAKER SYSTEM – PREMIUM AUDIO BRANDED WITH AMPLIFIER"). I think, in some years, that may be Bose; in others, it's Pioneer.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I have a 2019 Cruze with the Bose system but I checked anyway, I do have UQA on there.

Tell me if I'm wrong for assuming this but I'm pretty sure 2017, 18, and 19 models share the exact same amplifier wiring.

I found a YouTube video of someone installing a LOC into a 2017 with the Bose amp and he's using the exact same wires that are in your diagram. Here's the link. 



 (skip to 8:48).

If the wiring is the same for all those years I think I'm good to start splicing. Let me know what you think.

I've attached an image of the sticker I found on my amp.

Thanks again


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

WillL84 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> EDIT: Two subs? I thought it only had one 6.5" in the housing next to the spare. Hmmm... I know the sedan uses the two rear decklid speakers as subs.


Seems like all the schematics I've seen for the hatch show two sub speakers connected to the amp. That said, looking at the drawing for the stock sub unit for the hatch (GM p/n 42649157) does not reveal much. I can't even tell which way the cone(s) are oriented.

Doug










.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Scottstots said:


> Thanks. I have a 2019 Cruze with the Bose system but I checked anyway, I do have UQA on there.
> 
> Tell me if I'm wrong for assuming this but I'm pretty sure 2017, 18, and 19 models share the exact same amplifier wiring.


It's always re-assuring to have it confirmed that UQA=Bose, at least that year anyway 

My take is yes, the drawings should be the same. That said, I have attached a couple more for 2019. Let me know it anything more is needed.

[Edit] They're not the same. Looking at the 2019 schematics, they have different pinouts than the 2017 drawings. So definitely use the new drawings below.
[/Edit]



> I found a YouTube video of someone installing a LOC into a 2017 with the Bose amp and he's using the exact same wires that are in your diagram. Here's the link.
> 
> 
> 
> (skip to 8:48).


Are you planning to add another amp? What make/model is it? If I can look at the spec sheet for it, I'll check if it has high level inputs. You may not need an LOC. (Or am I jumping the gun on that? )



> I've attached an image of the sticker I found on my amp.


Thanks for sharing that. I pieced the p/n back together, 42707869, and got hits on it at gmpartsdirect.com , so I think I got it right, not that it's needed here. (There are two different amp hookups shown on the gen1, with and w/o the subs, and I've wondered if they had the same amp...meaning there are some unused taps there, but I doubt it. But that's what piqued my curiosity about your amp p/n.)

HTH.
Doug

.


----------



## Scottstots (Mar 12, 2020)

plano-doug said:


> Are you planning to add another amp? What make/model is it? If I can look at the spec sheet for it, I'll check if it has high level inputs. You may not need an LOC. (Or am I jumping the gun on that? )


Yea im planning to add a mono amp for a single 12" sub. The sub is 250rms at 4ohms. I'm just looking to add some low end for cheap without distorting the stock speakers. 

I think it has low level inputs but heres a link to the amp I'm using anyway. BOSS AUDIO AR2000M Armor 2000-Watt Monoblock, Class A/B 2-8 Ohm Stable Monoblock Amplifier with Remote Subwoofer Level Control: Amazon.ca: Electronics

It would be cool to save money on the LOC but if not thanks for all your help anyway. Splicing into the factory amp was a daunting task before this.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

plano-doug said:


> Seems like all the schematics I've seen for the hatch show two sub speakers connected to the amp. That said, looking at the drawing for the stock sub unit for the hatch (GM p/n 42649157) does not reveal much. I can't even tell which way the cone(s) are oriented.
> 
> Doug
> 
> ...


Pretty sure it's just a single 6/5" woofer in that enclosure. This guy upgraded his but hasn't posted in a while if there's ANC problems or not








2017 Hatchback aftermarket sub discussion


I'm new to the forum, just bought a hatchback so this seemed like a good place to get some discussion and exchange of ideas going. I have a premier with Bose, and plan on adding an aftermarket amplifier and sub. I have done a ton of research on adding a sub to GM bose systems in general, and...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

WillL84 said:


> Pretty sure it's just a single 6/5" woofer in that enclosure. This guy upgraded his but hasn't posted in a while if there's ANC problems or not
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The thread mentions noise cancelling and dual voice coils. Perhaps the stock sub has two coils, hence the schematic showing two speakers.

As for noise cancelling, I hope you don't run into any issues with that. 

Doug

.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Scottstots said:


> I think it has low level inputs but heres a link to the amp I'm using anyway. BOSS AUDIO AR2000M Armor 2000-Watt Monoblock, Class A/B 2-8 Ohm Stable Monoblock Amplifier with Remote Subwoofer Level Control: Amazon.ca: Electronics
> 
> It would be cool to save money on the LOC but if not thanks for all your help anyway. Splicing into the factory amp was a daunting task before this.


I found the user manual for the AR2000M on-line. It has both low level and high level inputs. So I would first try using the high level inputs. If that doesn't work out, then add the LOC and use the lows. 

Connect both L and R rear door channels from the factory amp to this one. The Boss amp will mix those into a mono signal for the sub. Your 250 watt 4-ohm sub should be fused at ~8 amps.

BTW, not sure how Boss calculates 2000W. They don't specify peak or RMS. Either way, there are two 25A fuses feeding this thing. At 13.6V x (25A + 25A), I get 680W MAX continuous _going into it_. A class A/B amp is maybe 65% efficient, so I can't see more than ~440W continuous output power. That should provide plenty of bump, but I think that 2000W number is measured in BS watts rather than RMS 

Doug










.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

plano-doug said:


> As for noise cancelling, I hope you don't run into any issues with that.


Regarding noise cancellation and the widget shown in the cited thread, I'm not sure what that is, but I don't think it's a microphone of any sort. Looking thru all the radio/entertainment schematics for 2017, the only microphones I can find are for the cell phone. I couldn't find any other microphones or other types of sensors going into the sound systems.

Also, I checked my list of RPO's for 2017, and could not find any mention of noise cancelling.

So I'm thinking you don't have any thing to worry about in that regard 

[Edit] BTW, I'd like to figure out what that widget is. But with only two wires going to it, I'm kinda stumped. If it was a receiver of any sort for key fobs, TPMS, or satellite, I'd expect more than two wires to it.

Doug










.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

plano-doug said:


> Regarding noise cancellation and the widget shown in the cited thread, I'm not sure what that is, but I don't think it's a microphone of any sort. Looking thru all the radio/entertainment schematics for 2017, the only microphones I can find are for the cell phone. I couldn't find any other microphones or other types of sensors going into the sound systems.
> 
> Also, I checked my list of RPO's for 2017, and could not find any mention of noise cancelling.
> 
> ...


That's a plus. Dual voice coils seems to make the most sense as well. I'm looking at picking up the JBL BassPro Hub so that I don't lose cargo space. Plus the battery and Bose sub are all right there next to the spare. Just need to do some measuring to make sure it'll fit









JBL BassPro Hub


Powered 11" subwoofer enclosure with 200-watt amp — mounts to hub of spare tire




www.crutchfield.com


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

plano-doug said:


> The thread mentions noise cancelling and dual voice coils. Perhaps the stock sub has two coils, hence the schematic showing two speakers.
> 
> As for noise cancelling, I hope you don't run into any issues with that.
> 
> ...


Crutchfield show it being a single 6/5" woofer. Looks like it does indeed have two voice coils though judging by the 4 separate traces you can see through the cone









Find what fits your car - Crutchfield


Let us know what you drive, and we'll show you exactly what works in your ride. Get FREE 2-day shipping, discounted installation gear, and free custom instructions.




www.crutchfield.com


----------



## Scottstots (Mar 12, 2020)

BTW,


> not sure how Boss calculates 2000W. They don't specify peak or RMS. Either way, there are two 25A fuses feeding this thing. At 13.6V x (25A + 25A), I get 680W MAX continuous _going into it_. A class A/B amp is maybe 65% efficient, so I can't see more than ~440W continuous output power. That should provide plenty of bump, but I think that 2000W number is measured in BS watts rather than RMS


Yea boss as a company is known for doing that but they offer the best deals as long as you know what to expect.

Your spot on. Someone else has tested it for its true RMS and it's right around there. More than enough for my application. 

Anyway thanks for the info. I wired up the loom for high level inputs so it's ready to splice in when my wiring kit comes in.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Scottstots said:


> Yea im planning to add a mono amp for a single 12" sub. The sub is 250rms at 4ohms. I'm just looking to add some low end for cheap without distorting the stock speakers.
> 
> I think it has low level inputs but heres a link to the amp I'm using anyway. BOSS AUDIO AR2000M Armor 2000-Watt Monoblock, Class A/B 2-8 Ohm Stable Monoblock Amplifier with Remote Subwoofer Level Control: Amazon.ca: Electronics
> 
> It would be cool to save money on the LOC but if not thanks for all your help anyway. Splicing into the factory amp was a daunting task before this.


I have that exact amp. Had it pushing two 10" dual coil Audiobahn's in my truck and it was mint. Was going to take it ane one 10 and put it on a small vertical box for my hatch, still might, not sure yet though.


----------

